# Geschichte und Entstehung von BikeTrial



## Fabi (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich brauche Informationen zur Entstehung von BikeTrial.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst da besser bescheid als ich.
Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Fabi


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. Februar 2004)

Alles steht geschrieben im großen buch des Trials.Den im Garten Eden ward nicht nur Adam und Eva, sondern auch die vorfahren von HANS REY    .. so schau in das heilege Skript des Hans rey und all deine fragen mögen beantwortet sein.....

Ne spaß weiß nich ob da was drin steht aber ich denk das Hansi einer der ersten war....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (7. Februar 2004)

versuchs ma mit GOOGLE


----------



## tommytrialer (7. Februar 2004)

also fangen wir mal an

es war einmal....
motorradtrial anfang der 70er. es hatte sich langsam eine richtige szene entwickelt. und am wochenende ging der vater zu motorradtrialwettkämpfen. da deren kinder zu klein waren um motorrad zu fahren fuhren sie nach dem rennen immer mit bikes die sektionen ab.
so ende der 70er wurde es dann richtig profesionell und die ersten bikes wurden speziel umgebaut. also andere ritzel etc drei gang schaltung rücktritt entfernt etc. dann wurden die ersten reinen fahrradtrialveranstaltungen durchgeführt. soviel ich weis wars in fürstenhagen(aber da leg ich mich nicht fest). auf einem internationel motorradtrial hat dann ein gewisser pedro pi aus spanien, der damals bei montesa(trialmotorradhersteller) arbeitete seine chance gesehen. er sah hier einen großen markt und baute die ersten serienmäßigen trialbikes unter montesa. einige jahre später trennte sich pi von montesa und gründete monty. aber zurück nach deutschland. hier entwickelten sich so langsam die trialhochburgen(Fürstenhagen und vor allem emmendingen). Gefahren wurde in deutschland hauptsächlich mit umgebauten bonanzarädern. Hans rey hat eigentlich mit der damaligen entwicklung nichts zu tun...er war einer von vielen guten fahrern aus emmendingen. aus emmendingen kam auch ein gewisser michael lay...er war der eigentlich pusher des fahrradtrials. in den 80igern gabs dann die ersten internationel veranstaltungen. hauptsächlich organisiert bzw durchgeführt von monty mit pedro pi. so vergingen dann die 80iger und interessant wirds erst ab wieder anfang 1990. hier kam es dann zum splitt. da die diktatur bzw macht gewisser leute zu groß war teilte sich der trialsport. so schloss sich ein teil der uci bzw dem bdr an und somit war trial etwas offizieles und man hatte einen offizielen deutschen meister und weltmeister. seit anfang 1990 gibts jetzt die uci die den offizielen weltmeistertitel vergibt und es gibt die biu die ihre eigene weltmeisterschaft mit eigenen regeln ausfährt, aber im prinzip keinen weltmeistertitel hat.

so das war jetzt grob die geschichte...kann aber sein das nicht alles 100 % genau so war. werd aber mal meine uhralten trialsporthefte raussuchen und darin nochmal nachlesen und eventuelle fehler verbessern


----------



## aramis (7. Februar 2004)

Jetzt geht das wieder los...  Erklär mir mal bitte, warum der UCI-Titel "offizieller" ist, als der BIU-Titel? Nur weil er von der UCI vergeben wird oda was?

BIU ist ein Stück Unabhängigkeit. Da ziehen die Trialer ihr eigenes Ding durch, und stehen nicht im Schatten der anderen Radsportdisziplinen!


----------



## robs (7. Februar 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> also fangen wir mal an
> 
> es war einmal....
> motorradtrial anfang der 70er...



Unser Club (MSC Wörpetal) wurde, soweit ich das verstanden habe, 1953 gegründet und da war schon Trial angesagt...    
Klar mit etwas anderen Motorrädern als heute oder auch in den 70ern. Aber langsam und mit Sektionen war das auch.


Bin noch nicht lang im Club aber das hab ich immer wieder gehört.


----------



## tommytrialer (7. Februar 2004)

jo schon klar das es motorradtrial schon länger gibt.
wollt nur daruaf hinweisen das fahhradtrial ende der 70er aus dem motorradtrial entstanden ist


aramis ich habe nur erzählt wie es war und wie es ist. Will hier keinen der beiden "verbände" bzw zusammenschlüsse kritisieren bzw eine grundsatzdiskussion vom zaun brechen


----------



## robs (7. Februar 2004)

Ah, ok.

Wieder was gelernt  

Als ich den Thread zum ersten Mal gesehn hab dachte ich direkt "ach klar, guck mal auf vtcz.ch", aber da steht doch tatsächlich nur was Trial ist und keine Entstehungsgeschichte...  der erste Kritikpunkt an der Seite  ^^


----------



## aramis (7. Februar 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> Will hier keinen der beiden "verbände" bzw zusammenschlüsse kritisieren...



Haste aber gemacht! 
(ich vermisse hier einen Box-Smilie)


----------



## tommytrialer (7. Februar 2004)




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. Februar 2004)

Naja ich fand die BIU veranstaltungen im Verhältnis zu den UCI(ok ich bin ja nicht so versiert wie unser tommy weil ich noch nicht bei so vielen UCI war) besser....zumal da auch mal wirklich natur gefahren wird, was meiner meinung nach  auch die Grund idee vom Trial war oder ist.Und wer die BIU gewinnt ist genauso weltmeister nur nicht mit dem ganzen gepoose drumrum zumal man ja an einem Tag bei der UCI Europameister werden kann   Da wird das halt in ein paar künstlichen sektionen Entschieden.... lächerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (7. Februar 2004)

Aber mal zum Thema: Die biblische Story von der Schöpfung ist nämlich so nicht ganz richtig. Am ersten Tag sagte Gott ja bekanntlich "Es soll Licht werden!", weil man im Dunkeln nicht so gut H und R machen kann. Die nächsten vier Tage hat er halt fix das Land vom Wasser getrennt und auf dem Land ein paar tighte Trialspots gebaut. Der Garten Eden sah übrigens so aus:







Jedenfalls schuf er am sechsten Tag Adam, aus Erde und Lehm oder so. Übrigens ist Gott so ein reudiges 26"-XLite gefahren, und zwar noch das alte Modell (logisch, denn das neue gabs ja damals noch nicht).
Dem Adam hat er dann gezeigt, wie man trialt. Dabei war er aber stets darauf bedacht, ihm nicht zu viele Skills zu geben, damit er nicht irgendwann mal besser trialen würde als Gott selbst. Deswegen hat er für Adams Bike auch schwerere Rohrsätze verwendet und es mit einem längeren Radstand versehen, um ihm den Rollbunny und den Anlatscher zu erschweren.
Er wusste wohl, dass die Kreatur, die er geschaffen, dadurch beim Antippen Vorteile haben würde. Stets darauf bedacht, den Adam skillmäßig unter ihm zu halten, verbot er daraufhin im ganzen Garten Eden das Antippen. Zum Glück hatte im Paradies noch niemand Kenntnis von dieser hohen Kunst. Gott verkündete also all seinen Geschöpfen: "Kinners, ihr könnt hier echt alles machen, was ihr wollt und solange bleiben, wie ihr dazu lustig seid, aber wer antippt, der fliegt!"
Für Adam sollte diese unbedeutende Einschränkung kein Problem darstellen, weil der das Antippen gar nicht kannte. Er trialte also weiter im Paradies herum und ruppte die Steine im Anlatscher oder im Roller hoch. Irgendwann merkte er jedoch, dass Trial alleine nicht so geil ist wie zu zweit. Er wollte einen Mitstreiter. Adam hätte es darüber hinaus auch schon immer ziemlich klasse gefunden, eine schicke Freundin zu haben. Sein Scharfsinn und sein derb logistisches Denken veranlassten ihn dazu, Gott um eine Püppi zu bitten, die zudem noch gut auf dem HR unterwegs ist. Da schnitt Gott dem Adam die Eva aus den Rippen.
Adam und Eva trialten also die nächste Zeit zusammen im Paradies, forcierten ihre Skills, zogen immer dickere Dinger und hatten einen riesen Spaß zusammen. Nebenbei gesagt, zwischen den beiden ging auch noch außerhalb des Trials immer gut was ab...
Die ganze Sache war natürlich zu geil, um länger Bestand zu haben; das is halt immer so, auch heute noch. Eines Tages nämlich, kreuzte im Paradies eine Schlange auf. Absolut kein Schwein wusste, wo plötzlich diese Schlange herkam, aber sie war eben mit einem Mal da. Sie ging schnurstracks auf Eva zu und meinte zu ihr: "Probiert doch mal, mit dem Vorderrad gegen das Hindernis zu prallen und den Rückpralleffekt zu nutzen. Damit kommt ihr echt viel einfacher hoch!" Die Eva is natürlich gleich zum Adam hin und hat dem die Idee von der Schlange bissl verklickert. Der war am Anfang bissl skeptisch, weil er sich an das alte Antippverbot von Gott noch gut erinnern konnte. Aber die Eva hat nur bissl mit den Augen geklimmpert - erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass die damals im Paradies alle nackt rumgelaufen sind -, da hat Adam sich halt bequatschen lassen und das mit dem Antippen mal ausprobiert. Auf Anhieb ging das viel besser, viel höher und viel sicherer als der Anlatscher oder der Rollbunny. Adam fand das soooo geil, dass er von da an nur noch angetippt hat, Eva natürlich auch.
Gott hat das natürlich spitz gekriegt (logisch, weil allwissend und so) und hat einen mächtigen Austand gemacht, weil die Kreaturen, die er geschaffen, durch die Kunst des Antippens fast schon so dicke Dinger gezogen haben, wie er selbst.
Da hat Gott nicht lange gefakelt. Der Schlange hat er operativ Arme und Beine entfernt, damit sie nicht mehr trialen kann. Adam und Eva wurden aus dem Paradies geschmießen. Dem Adam hat er sein geiles Radl weggenommen und ihm als Strafe so ein reudiges 20" mit Bashguard gegeben. Eva hat er ihrer Trialskills und ihrer Freude am Trial beraubt.

Tja, da stand der Adam nun mit seinem 20" und einer Freundin an seiner Seite, die Trial überhaupt nicht geil fand, ihn sogar ständig bequatscht hat, dass er doch damit aufhören solle. Tatsächlich fuhr der Adam nach und nach immer weniger mit seinem 20". Es hat ihm ja auch irgendwie gar keinen richtigen Spaß mehr gemacht. Immer öfter ist er jetzt mit seiner EVA in die Disse um ordentlich abzuraven. Dazu hat er sich auch immer schick in G-Star und Swears geschmissen. So eine Maxi-Tube Haargel hat bei ihm höchstens eine Woche gehalten. Sein Gedächtnis litt auch, von dem ganzen X-tasy, das sich die Beiden jede Nacht schmissen.
Und was gibts noch so zu erzählen? Naja, die ham halt ganz viele Kinder gemacht. Irgendwann zwischendurch hat der Kain den Abel erschlagen und es sollte fast zweitausend Jahre dauern, biss auf Erden mal wieder paar Leute Trial gefahren sind. Die Menschen haben schnell gelernt und nach einiger Zeit sogar das Antippen neu entdeckt. Mittlerweile sind sogar ein paar von den Menschelein skillmäßig fitter als Gott geworden. Jedes Mal, wenn das Vorderrad eines Trialbikes irgendwo antippt erzürnt Gott und macht nen übelsten Aufstand. Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis er vor Wut austickt und die ganze Erde samt aller Kreaturen, die er geschaffen, restlos auslöscht.


----------



## matthias,wandel (8. Februar 2004)

[offtopic]
so geh in die welt hinaus grosser priester aramis und verkünde die lehre von trial den ungläubigen und anti trialern auf dass sie zu unserer herde zurück kehren und den trial fröhnen. sei unser moses in einer korupierten dunklen von industriebossen beherrschte und mit politikermarijonetten getreufelte welt voll mit hass und gewalt.[/offtopic]


----------



## robs (8. Februar 2004)

Und wenn sich noch jemand nicht bekehren lässt (von welcher Religion...  ääh... Sport auch immer) dann müssen wir wohl ne "Kreuzfahrt" machen


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (8. Februar 2004)

Hey ARA jetzt verstehe ich auch warum es immer regnet wenn man sein Rad ausm auto räumt und trialn will....


----------



## montyrider (9. Februar 2004)

hey ara. 
coole geschichte.   
die solltes du verfilmen lassen!  

@tommytrialer. ich finde ara und roby haben absolut recht.
das was du da geschrieben hast das uci den offiziellen weltmeister stellt is doch totaler schwachsinn.
ich will jetzt die diskussion nicht wieder neu entfachen, aber das musste einfach nochmal gesagt werden!


----------



## tommytrialer (9. Februar 2004)

montyrider schrieb:
			
		

> hey ara.
> coole geschichte.
> die solltes du verfilmen lassen!
> 
> ...




ähm marco das ist aber so. ich werte ja biketrial nicht ab und so...finde es ja selber saugeil und bin ja auch schon läufe mitgefahren und freu mich auf meinen nächsten lauf den ich hoffentlich dieses jahr mitfahren werde.aber die spaltung uci biu is numal so gewesen und ein teil hat sich dem weltradsportverband angeschlossen und der vergibt halt den titel. aber ich werde mich da nochmal richtig schlau machen und die sache dann hier berichten


grundlegen haben da einige was falsch verstanden.
ich hab nicht biketrial(biu schlecht gemacht) sondern hab nur erzählt, nach meinem wissen wie sich trial entwickelt hat und wie die spaltung entstanden ist und tatsache ist halt das gewisse leute sich miteinander verkracht haben und es so zur spaltung gab. und man im prinzip 2 mal weltmeister werden kann. nur soviel ich weiß( hab ich mal gesagt bekommen) ist man nur offiziel weltmeister wenn man den titel von der uci bekommt und das regenbogenshirt hat. 

aber wie gesagt ich vorsche da mal nach

und irgendwie hab ich alles doppelt geschrieben naja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (10. Februar 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> und man im prinzip 2 mal weltmeister werden kann. nur soviel ich weiß( hab ich mal gesagt bekommen) ist man nur offiziel weltmeister wenn man den titel von der uci bekommt und das regenbogenshirt hat.



Ist es vielleicht möglich, dass das die Auffassung derer ist, die der UCI sehr nahe stehen und auf die BIU nicht sonderlich gut zu sprechen sind? 

Edit: Hab ich da oben tatsächlich "geschmießen" geschrieben... Das is ja reudig!


----------



## tommytrialer (10. Februar 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es vielleicht möglich, dass das die Auffassung derer ist, die der UCI sehr nahe stehen und auf die BIU nicht sonderlich gut zu sprechen sind?




im prinzip ja!!!


----------



## Fabi (10. Februar 2004)

@Tommy

Erstmal Danke für die Informationen.

Kannst du mir noch mitteilen, in welchem Bundesland Fürstenhagen liegt? Die Stadt gibt es nämlich in Hessen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Thüringen und Niedersachsen.


----------



## tommytrialer (10. Februar 2004)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> @Tommy
> 
> Erstmal Danke für die Informationen.
> 
> Kannst du mir noch mitteilen, in welchem Bundesland Fürstenhagen liegt? Die Stadt gibt es nämlich in Hessen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Thüringen und Niedersachsen.



das ist das fürstenhagen bei uslar...an der grenze von hessen und niedersachsen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. Februar 2004)

@ara: die story hab ich so ähnlich in meiner Reli-Arbeit geschrieben, und hab ne 6 bekommen ne quatsch, aber bei der story denkt man echt du kiffst, weil wie kommt man sonst aus son geilen Scheißß

zu geil...........


----------

